# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  EziCNC -Phong cách lắp máy của dân lụm ve chai !

## CBNN

Do là đi lụm ve chai về ráp thành cái máy nên đỡ phải gia công rất nhiều !  :Embarrassment: 
Cơ bản chỉ là đo , ướm , đo , vạch dấu , khoan , taro , rồi bắt vào nhau là xong ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

anhcos, emptyhb, GORLAK, h-d, hung1706, nhatson, racing boy, tiinicat, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## hung1706

Hiu hiu con precise...vechai mạnh dữ T.T

----------

CBNN

----------


## emptyhb

Ôi giời ơi, bác lượm ở đâu chỉ em với!

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Thấy cái sờ pin là ghiền rồi

----------

CBNN

----------


## hung1706

Kaka lượm bãi vechai Q4 đó bác Tuấn ợ  :Big Grin: . Cái bệ trắng trắng phía dưới quen quen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

emptyhb

----------


## vietnamcnc

Chỗ cái bệ Z gá cái tấm gắn cùm spin sửa lại cho chắc để chống rung sẽ ổn hơn

----------


## h-d

đưa cả phần ray trục Z ra ngoài giáp với spinde sẽ ngon hơn. con spinde yêu quá.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái máy này là của em , đúng phong cách sưu tầm ve chai rồi ráp..... nhưng do nhiều việc bận quá , CBNN qua nhà em phụ giúp ráp con máy này trong vài ngày nên nhờ đăng lên luôn . Các bác có thấy em có phong cách đặc biệt không hehehe.

Ve chai cũng có cái giá của nó , ráp 1 con máy chắc từ vài tháng đến vài năm cũng bình thường vì đi lụm đồ đúng ý thết kế khó quá , đa số lụm xong về thiết kế lại.


Đúng như anh Vinacnc và h-d nói , thêm 1 chút , thay đổi 1 chút là có kết cấu ngon hơn , nhưng qua lắp ráp có kiểm tra bằng sức húc của con người , thấy kết cấu vẫn ổn , không biến dạng dù chỉ 1 vạch cho dù đẩy ngang , đẩy thẳng , đẩy xéo , và việc biến dạng ( nhảy kim đồng hồ xo 0.01mm với lực đẩy , vặn ) xuất hiện xuất phát từ ụ vuông góc , từ ray , nhưng với giới hạn dưới +- 0.05mm (sau đó buông ra trở về 0) đạt yêu cầu vể độ cứng vững của em thì dư sức nhôm , đồng , còn sắt thì em này không phù hợp rồi do tua spindle nhanh quá => Em tạm hài lòng về em này đến cắt thực tế tính tiếp.

---mấy cái eke be bé , em cũng có 1 mớ , cần là tăng cường cho miếng lắp spindle liền.
---Việc đưa trục Z gần spindle thì cứng vững hơn là chính xác nhưng việc này hi sinh cao độ của trục Z, sau này cần nâng cấp hay chỉnh sửa là cực khó , khi đã chọn C frame thì em thích chọn kết cấu này hơn.

*** Kinh nghiệm xương máu khi ráp , việc Ụ vuông góc bắt Z , các bác thiết kế đế càng rộng càng tốt , có nhiều gân càng tốt , như thế vững hơn , chuyển được bản lề xoay ra xa hơn nên cải thiện được hiện tượng biến dạng do tác động lực ngang , dọc , xoắn lên rất nhiều.


@CKD , do 2 cái eke của chú để lâu quá nên trưng thu xài luôn , mai mốt gặp cái khác đền bù cho.

Sẵn đây nói với anh em khác luôn , đi bãi có eke cứ lụm , giá từ 10-15K/1kg thì chơi , mắc hơn đừng chơi , chứ giá nào cũng mua thì không bao giờ mua rẻ được nữa , em sẽ chú ý mấy món này , mua về bán hỗ trợ anh em hen giá 20-25K/1kg ( tính lên giá chỉ bằng 1/2-1/3 giá đang giao dịch ) , thấy anh em mua theo giá thị trường trên đây cao quá em cũng hơi buồn buồn .

----------

h-d

----------


## Nam CNC

À quên cấu hình máy

--hành trình 250-140-140mm 
--ray SHS 20
--visme THK 16-2mm
--Cấp chính xác của ray và visme chẳng biết nhưng phải dưới C3 ( tiêu chuẩn NSK)
--Toàn bộ khung gang của chính hãng THK gia công 
--KHung sườn ve chai full sắt , chỉ mỗi thằng kẹp spindle TQ bằng nhôm , nhưng đã test lực khá tốt nên chưa muốn thay đổi
--Cố gắng canh vuông và song song dưới 0.01/100mm , đã mượn được khối đá chuẩn bàn máp của cha Nam cá mập 
--Spindle của precise germany , 40K rpm, 1.8kw , ATC tương đương BT15
--Phục vụ chủ yếu nhôm đồng.
--Hệ điều khiển anpha step ASM66 là dư lực rồi.

Bấy nhiêu thôi lên xong máy cập nhật tiếp.

----------

hung1706, tiinicat

----------


## hung1706

Cho em cái kích thước đi đại ca, em thấy có mấy cái bệ inox 304 trên máy cắt dây, mặt phẳng chuẩn luôn, ướm ướm chắc cỡ con máy ve chai này đấy hehe

----------


## CBNN

cũng phong cách ấy !
 Sư phụ bẩu : "lục trong đống ve chai xem , rồi sắp xếp lên một con máy đi ! " 
này thì ve chai 



chọn được mấy cái này : 


khâu gia công phay mài phẳng đã được làm cách đây...mấy chục năm ... may quá , chứ không lại bái bác Tuấn truyền cho cái nghề nạo .... thì khổ  :Wink:

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## CBNN

Gá lên ướm thử , cững không đến nỗi ...tệ .


lúc đầu tính gắn trục z như này , nhưng thấy nó yếu yếu :

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## CKD

Yếu thì để đó nhé.
Dưới này còn 1 cái y vậy. Kết hợp vào cho đủ bộ à  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

CBNN có sự phụ ngon quá trời luôn ha. Máy còn đó thì hôm nào ghé qua xem sớm thôi.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

> Yếu thì để đó nhé.
> Dưới này còn 1 cái y vậy. Kết hợp vào cho đủ bộ à


không xài nên em bán mất tiêu roài anh ui !

----------


## CKD

Cái cây đó giống MISUMI mà phải ko?
Buồn 5 phút  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

thì anh nói lấy hết luôn đi , tự nhiên em để lại cây cuối làm chi vậy trời , thôi để nhờ chiến hữu săn lùng cho.

----------


## CKD

Ủa, có bảo lấy hết à, sao mình không nhớ gì hết vậy ta?
Có info gì thì hú em nhá, vùng sâu vùng xa, chỉ có ve chai đúng nghĩa

----------


## Nam CNC

ủa vậy hả ??? heheh , thôi thích mini thì anh để ý , mà nè lấy khí thế làm máy từ mấy bộ combo kia đi , sao thích cái máy xíu xiu thế ? mấy món kia gửi xuống sắp tròn 1 năm rồi nha.

----------


## CBNN

tiếp tục ...lắp trục z 
có miếng sắt dc phay chuẩn , làm trục z cũng oke .


ve chai của sư phụ cũng "ko phải dạng vừa ...vừa đâu "  :Cool: 




thêm một tấm sắt nữa đc chưng dụng 



khoan lỗ bắt block trượt , loay hoay chỉ kiếm dc cái mũi khoan 4.4mm mà con ốc 4mm , có 16 lỗ , vậy là độ xê dịch tổng thể  trong 0.2mm hơi đau trim ...à đau tim . Cơ mà may mắn ko phải doa lại lỗ nào ! :Embarrassment:

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Ơ hơ... có tiến bộ, gut gut.
Nhanh nhanh rồi đi miền tây lo vụ a Nam, không thôi ổng xuống gom về hết thì khổ à

----------

CBNN

----------


## Tuấn

> khoan lỗ bắt block trượt , loay hoay chỉ kiếm dc cái mũi khoan 4.4mm mà con ốc 4mm , có 16 lỗ , vậy là độ xê dịch tổng thể  trong 0.2mm hơi đau trim ...à đau tim . Cơ mà may mắn ko phải doa lại lỗ nào !


Quá cao thủ, em chưa bao giờ khoan được chính xác như vậy

----------

CBNN

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Tuấn thấy ghê chưa ? qua tay em xào nấu cha này thành cao thủ luôn , em chỉ nói 1 câu thôi " tự làm đi " heheh thế là hắn làm được .


Nói chơi thôi , chỉ với cái thước kẹp và thước thẳng, cẩn thận 1 xíu là ok , em nói muốn tốt nghiệp khoan lổ hay taro thì 

--- Khoan lổ 5.2mm, sâu 5mm, taro ren 6mm, gắn con ốc vào phải thẳng đứng là đạt yêu cầu.
--- Khoan 1 mớ lổ đối xứng thì lật qua lật lại phải trùng lổ hết thì em mới cho xuống núi ... Quá ghê luôn.

----------

CBNN, Mr.L

----------


## hero_bkhcm

Con spindle bác tìm đâu ra ngon thế. Nhìn phê quá.  :Big Grin: , Bác mua đâu chỉ chổ cho em với

----------


## Nam CNC

em mua trên ebay đó , hàng từ USA gửi về ..... cấp độ em với mấy cha nữa bây giờ đi ve chai cấp thế giới rồi hehehe

----------


## hero_bkhcm

> em mua trên ebay đó , hàng từ USA gửi về ..... cấp độ em với mấy cha nữa bây giờ đi ve chai cấp thế giới rồi hehehe


Cái phi ngoài của cái spindle đó bao nhiêu vậy bác, tính đường thay thế cho cái spindle đại bàng cùi mía của em. Mà máy chạy đc chi tiết nào chưa bác.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Nhân tài trong lá ủ , ngượng mộ bác thật .

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

cái phi đó 80mm , một số dòng china ATC cũng 80mm , 24Krpm , iso 20 , 2.2Kw.... nhưng giá tầm 2500USD , em nói thật mấy con này mua được cũng là canh me đầy may mắn , chứ làm sao rớ được mấy em này , trên mạng có 1 em đang bán , cũng giống con của em luôn , hàng còn mới lắm , giá nghe đâu 5000 Euro , mà chẳng thấy mấy cái kẹp dao đâu cả.


Máy này của em hoạt động rồi , em chuyên phay đồng , dấu in , mấy chi tiết kĩ thuật cần độ chính xác cao như chi tiết lắp ghép bạc đạn , sơ mi cho khớp nối , sai số tầm <0.02mm , đa số đo cứ đúng số thước điện tử , em chỉ xài anpha step chứ chưa lên nổi AC servo

----------

hero_bkhcm

----------


## CBNN

lâu rùi quên....update 
máy đầu tiên đã đi vào hoạt động !

----------


## CBNN

tiếp con mini  mới , với phong cách có gì sử dụng cái đó ! chủ yếu là sắt ve chai , nhôm bãi  :Embarrassment:  , truyền động toàn bộ THK KR30 . 



Đo đạc ,vạch dấu, khoan lỗ , taro ,.... 


xong ướm lên đo cái kích thước mặt bàn và mặt bích trục Z

----------

Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## CBNN

đo đạc làm trục Z



rồi lại gá lên . :Embarrassment:

----------

anhcos, hung1706, Nam CNC, secondhand, Tuấn

----------


## hung1706

hehe nhìn mớ eke kìa chời...chiều qua hốt mớ mới dc hehe. 
Máy nhỏ nhỏ mà cứng ngắt. Bởi ta nói kích thước không quan trọng, kỹ năng tốt mới quan trọng haha

----------


## Tuấn

> đo đạc làm trục Z


Mấy lão này chảnh quá, có cái côm bô nhẹ hều mà cũng lôi cả cần cẩu ra để canh  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

nhà em nó nhỏ nhưng đồ gì cũng có hehehe, hắn đang hợp tác với em ráp máy lên chơi , ai thích thì bán luôn , nhưng bây giờ là lúc chia sẽ kinh nghiệm thôi , tới phần canh chỉnh 2 anh em làm việc và share đầy đủ trên forum cho anh em xem chơi.... đúng sai tính sau.

----------


## Tuấn

> nhà em nó nhỏ nhưng đồ gì cũng có hehehe, hắn đang hợp tác với em ráp máy lên chơi , ai thích thì bán luôn , nhưng bây giờ là lúc chia sẽ kinh nghiệm thôi , tới phần canh chỉnh 2 anh em làm việc và share đầy đủ trên forum cho anh em xem chơi.... đúng sai tính sau.


Hi, lão béo căn cặp ray 3m từ trước tết mấy tuần, căn rồi sửa liên tục đến tối hôm kia mới xong, đêm hôm gọi điện cho em khoe nhoắng cả lên, bảo hắn tính bỏ nghề phủ hợp kim, chuyển sang đi căn ray thuê kiếm xiền đấy bác  :Smile: )))

----------


## Mr.L

bàn gá của anh nam đạt chuẩn g7 hay g9 vại

----------


## CBNN

> Mấy lão này chảnh quá, có cái côm bô nhẹ hều mà cũng lôi cả cần cẩu ra để canh


khổ ...dạo này em có vợ rồi thấy cái lưng nó có vấn đề , sợ bị giống bác CKD nên cẩn thận tí đó mà ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CKD

> khổ ...dạo này em có vợ rồi thấy cái lưng nó có vấn đề , sợ bị giống bác CKD nên cẩn thận tí đó mà !


Không làm đồ nặng nhưng làm cái kia vẫn tốt à. Quan trọng là làm cái gì cũng phải có thế của nó.

----------


## Nam CNC

thế nằm dưới với thế nằm trên khác nhiều lắm ạ .

----------


## Mr.L

haizzz còn nằm giữa thế nào a Nam thử chưa ^^

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

gắn ray Y ,so so... xiết xiết..


bắt tấm đáy 

......




gắn con spin khắc kim loại 23000rpm len nữa là thành hình . một em mini H frame ra đời !

----------

duonghoang, Nam CNC, nhatson, secondhand

----------


## Nam CNC

nhanh lên đi chú , biết bao tiền của vào đó rồi , vài hôm hoàn chỉnh phần cơ đem mấy bộ anpha vào mà phang tiếp , chừng nào phay phoi nhôm bay ra dây thì mới đạt yêu cầu.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Chú CBNN lấy vợ rồi sao cứ lên nhà lão Nam hoài thế kia  :Smile: )

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

> --- Chú CBNN lấy vợ rồi sao cứ lên nhà lão Nam hoài thế kia )


Nhà anh ý đủ đồ chơi bác ui . Nhất là cái kho ve chai , hầu như cần gì cũng có  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gamo

> --- Chú CBNN lấy vợ rồi sao cứ lên nhà lão Nam hoài thế kia )


Lấy vợ chỉ là bình phong thôi

----------


## CKD

> nhanh lên đi chú , biết bao tiền của vào đó rồi , vài hôm hoàn chỉnh phần cơ đem mấy bộ anpha vào mà phang tiếp , chừng nào phay phoi nhôm bay ra dây thì mới đạt yêu cầu.


Hehe. Câu này hơi nhột. Cũng phải tăng tốc thôi.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CBNN

> Lấy vợ chỉ là bình phong thôi


là sao bác gà ? bác nói khó hỉu qua ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

thì cũng hiểu ngược lại hắn lấy vợ có con cũng là bình phong thôi , Gà mờ chỉ thích Gà..... thôi ( gà này chưa biết bao nhiêu kýlô )

----------


## Nam CNC

update 1 tí cho chủ thớt .... con máy được canh chỉnh song song và vuông góc

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

ngày mai canh tiếp món X vuông Y , Spindle vuông góc mặt bàn nữa là đấu điện chiến đấu thôi..... Ve chai nó có cái đẹp của ve chai hehehe.

----------

CBNN, hung1706, nhatson, secondhand

----------


## hung1706

Hehe anh Nam tính cạnh tranh với ổng ah?

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

@ cái cha trong hình , cái máy bác không có cửa với em đâu , em chấp bác 50m chơi 100m vượt rào luôn.


HOHOHO , nhì kỹ cha này chơi cái con gì là stepper killer thì phải , thôi thì lôi anpha ra thách đấu thôi.

----------


## CKD

> @ cái cha trong hình , cái máy bác không có cửa với em đâu , em chấp bác 50m chơi 100m vượt rào luôn.
> HOHOHO , nhì kỹ cha này chơi cái con gì là stepper killer thì phải , thôi thì lôi anpha ra thách đấu thôi.


Cha đó chơi THK brand new đó đại ca.. xem lại leo vồ đê.
Motor lão dùng Teknic ClearPath servos, so với alpha thì chẵng dám bàn.. nhưng sao bằng mấy con Ezi-servo hoặc HBS em hay dùng (cho tự sướng xíu nhé)

----------


## Nam CNC

cha ấy dùng đồ mới nhưng đơn độc , còn tui dùng combo còn tí xíu nữa là mới , nhưng có doping xung quanh , chưa biết ai thua ai à , chờ đợi cái cờ nhíp của em đê , chơi nhôm với đồng cho nó máu , đồ gỗ à ..... xưa rồi Diễm.

----------


## CKD

Cạnh tranh với Neo7CNC thì phải xem cái này.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/47...PCB-micro-mill

Có dò kiểm tra, quay clip nữa nhé.



Thử sức với Nhôm (alu) nè.



_*** Chuyện cũ lôi ra khè chơi hehe._

----------


## hung1706

Lâu lâu lôi cái bài này lên dụ ông chủ topic show hàng, không thì ổng làm xong giấu luôn áh
Không biết mấy em này có ngoài bãi chưa nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Thấy nổ đùng đùng.. mà nhắm so không lại với con Micro mill của CKD (nhỏ, đơn giản) nên lặn mất tâm rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Vừa thôi chú, anh đang bận 1 con máy ve chai khác , mà con ve chai này sở trường của anh Cframe, người ta đặt hàng rồi , sợ cùng lúc đảm đương không nổi nên tạm dừng cái con H kia , để vài hôm anh chế mặt bích rồi phay cho chú lé mắt chơi, chú CKD hãy đợi đấy.


Sẽ tiếp tục 1 con Cframe ve chai thương mại 4 trục , các bác cứ lót dép đợi đi cũng vui mà.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Vừa thôi chú, anh đang bận 1 con máy ve chai khác , mà con ve chai này sở trường của anh Cframe, người ta đặt hàng rồi , sợ cùng lúc đảm đương không nổi nên tạm dừng cái con H kia , để vài hôm anh chế mặt bích rồi phay cho chú lé mắt chơi, chú CKD hãy đợi đấy.
> 
> 
> Sẽ tiếp tục 1 con Cframe ve chai thương mại 4 trục , các bác cứ lót dép đợi đi cũng vui mà.


a Nam kiếm cho em cái 14-16 hay 14-17 đi ~.~
cái 14-19 kia sài dc r,kiếm thêm cái nữa ~.~

----------


## Nam CNC

Chú CKD muốn khoe hàng , tui khoe hàng luôn cho mà xem ....mới làm cách đây vài ngày 


Chữ nho nhỏ 0.9mm , chạy 2D mà ra được cỡ đó thì những máy khác , máy mới china cũng phải khóc thét đó..... à con máy này là con máy ve chai đã được post lên toàn tập rồi , gần 2 năm nay em ấy chạy càng ngày càng chính xác hohoho.

----------

CKD, hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Kaka tóm lại quá gùng gợn nên thoai không chọc ghẹo nữa...bác CKD bảo trọng  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

Thêm chữ ve chai để che giấu việc chả bao giờ làm máy đẹp ấy mà, mỗi tội xấu xấu mà chạy cũng ngon phết thôi, kakaka

----------


## CKD

Để kiếm cái máy mài dao. Nghe đâu chạy được vậy là nhờ tuyệt kỹ mài dao. Mà cái ấy mình chưa có nên tạm không chấp.
Chứ máy thì so hơi khập khiểng. Một cái là part công nghiệp lắp lại, một cái là combo + diy. Một cái đẹp, một cái xấu. Một cái chạy motor nhật + ý, một cái chạy motor hàn + china.... khập khiểng khập khiểng quá  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Vote cho máy đẹp (mặc dù chủ xấu hoắc)

----------


## Nam CNC

Eh Gamo vậy mày nói ai xấu ? máy tao là không có đẹp rồi đó hehehe.


Được thôi chú CKD bữa nào cho chú 1 con dao tui mài , để chạy thử xem , mà xem chừng gãy mũi vì độ runout lớn của spindle à. Gamo trong 4 con jager có vẻ máy nắm 1 con là chẳng hữu dụng gì cả , chỉ toàn mua rồi vất góc hả ? trả lại đây tao mua lại giá gấp đôi.

----------


## Gamo

Oi bạn Nam đẹp giai, tao chê máy mày xấu chứ có chê mày xấu đâu  :Smile: )

----------


## CKD

> Eh Gamo vậy mày nói ai xấu ? máy tao là không có đẹp rồi đó hehehe.
> Được thôi chú CKD bữa nào cho chú 1 con dao tui mài , để chạy thử xem , mà xem chừng gãy mũi vì độ runout lớn của spindle à.


Vậy nên mới nói là khập khiểng. Hàng bèo chạy gỗ của chị na mà so với hàng high accuracy của âu mĩ....




> Oi bạn Nam đẹp giai, tao chê máy mày xấu chứ có chê mày xấu đâu )


Lâu lâu mới thấy cụ Gà sáng suốt. Phải chi ngày nào cũng rứa thì đở biết mấy. hehe....

Spam chờ update con máy mà chờ hoài chả thấy.. toàn thấy sờ pam mờ không.

----------


## Nam CNC

Trời nắng nóng quá chưa ráp điện được mà , cái đầu tui còn chập cheng nữa nói chi tủ điện , từ từ đợi mùa mưa đến nó sẽ xong.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Cho em hỏi ké vào đây tẹo, đỡ phải lập topic mới  :Smile: 

Nhà mình xem giúp em kiểu khung máy như thế này mà làm máy phay thì nó có gì ưu điểm hay nhược điểm không ạ :



Nhìn nó chả giống máy C, cũng chả giống máy H, càng ứ phải Rau tờ. Nếu bỏ trục Z sang cái bàn phay thì nó thành con máy C, còn để thế này thì nên gọn hơn máy C một tẹo do cột Z thường nhỏ hơn bàn chữ T nên khi cho cái cột di chuyển thì nó chiếm ít chỗ hơn tẹo so với khi mình cho cái bàn máy di chuyển ạ.

Về độ cứng vững theo cả nhà thì nó có nhược điểm gì không ạ ?

Em củm ơn

----------


## CKD

Cụ Tuấn cho cái kế hoạch cụ thể mà cụ muốn với cái mô hình XYZ kết hợp này.
Sau đó mới có cái phân tích cụ thể. Chư chung chung vầy thì khó có cơ sở để so sánh.

Nhìn chung thì mẫu thiết kế này phù hợp với những cục phôi cực nặng mà vùng gia công nhỏ.

----------


## Nam CNC

kiểu này là dạng portable .... kiểu xách tay , gọn , dễ mang đi , hoạt động tại công trường , dễ lắp đặt trong dây chuyền làm hàng loạt , tham khảo 1 em "datron inline".

Ứng dụng thì rất nhiều , con này anh đưa ra tài liệu là nó xài trong việc khoan lổ, taro tại mặt bích ống dẫn dầu hay khí ga thì phải , nó gắn thêm cái đế từ nữa thì tầm hoạt động nó rộng lắm à.


---- em đang chuẩn bị lên 1 con như thế , tính toán full nhôm cho nhẹ nhất để mang theo đi hội chợ , tự xử lại hội chợ luôn cho nó mới lạ. Dự kiến nặng dưới 30Kg.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Hì hì cụ Ngọc Anh có một con dạng này. Nặng tầm 3 tấn. Hành trình xyz khoảng 350/350/500. Cái đế 2m x1,4m gang đúc cao 800 gì đó. Kết cấu rất khỏe. Toàn bộ ray, block bị khóa bằng ốc công hết nên em nghĩ chắc lắp con bt30 lên nó phát được sắt ạ. 

Chắc khổ chủ phải lập thớt mới cho con máy này để nhờ các bác tư vấn thêm rồi ạ

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

E cũng đang lam con dạng này nhưng trục x nằm riêng với yz .nhưng ko rõ kết cấu có vững ko.full sat thep .nặng tầm 200kg .hành trình 400*200*120.chưa đủ đồ nên chưa khởi động dc

----------


## CKD

> E cũng đang lam con dạng này nhưng trục x nằm riêng với yz .nhưng ko rõ kết cấu có vững ko.full sat thep .nặng tầm 200kg .hành trình 400*200*120.chưa đủ đồ nên chưa khởi động dc


Cho cái hình tổng thể để mơ tưởng đi bác Công Tôn  :Wink:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Cho cái hình tổng thể để mơ tưởng đi bác Công Tôn


XL chủ thớt cho em ké cái hình nhé.Hôm nào đủ đồ sẽ lập toppic mới .thanks !
Em mới xếp tạm thì tổng the thế này.
YZ ray thk SHS 20-15
x là NSK LH20Z
Chưa có vitmeY,Z -X VITME 1520 không biết bước có lớn quá với máy ăn nhôm không.
Bác đánh giá giúp em về độ cứng vững.

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

Cứng đến thế là cùng thôi chứ!!!!

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Cứng đến thế là cùng thôi chứ!!!!


Em nghe nói máy C rất vững nhưng của e không biết thuộc dạng gì nữa.khoảng cách từ block trục y đến mũi dao khoảng 240 mà cả cái bệ Z di chuyển liệu có ổn ko.E ko phải dân chuyên cũng chưa làm may sắt bao giờ.

----------


## hung1706

Theo em thấy thì một số dạng máy như bác Tuấn đưa ra thông thường có 2 loại:
1/ Máy khoan taro (như kiểu Brother nhưng brother ko dùng kết cấu này) nó có 2 bàn gá phôi có khả năng xoay để thay phôi liên tục.
2/ Máy phay ngang như kiểu mấy con Mikron hay Moriseiki cũng có 2 bàn gá phôi xoay.
Tuy nhiên đa số em thấy thường là X nằm dưới cùng, sau đó là Y (như thế sẽ cứng vững hơn khi hành trình X lớn)

Máy của bác Công Tôn thì chuẩn rồi nhưng bác làm ngược như thế thì bàn gá phôi nó sẽ có khả năng xệ và khi nó xệ bác hết đường để ke chống luôn (thanh Ray nó khá giòn chứ không cứng cho lắm nên dễ cong lắm  :Big Grin: ). Mà theo em thấy thì diện tích chiếm dụng của máy cũng không giảm được bao nhiêu cả  :Big Grin: 
Thanks

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Theo em thấy thì một số dạng máy như bác Tuấn đưa ra thông thường có 2 loại:
> 1/ Máy khoan taro (như kiểu Brother nhưng brother ko dùng kết cấu này) nó có 2 bàn gá phôi có khả năng xoay để thay phôi liên tục.
> 2/ Máy phay ngang như kiểu mấy con Mikron hay Moriseiki cũng có 2 bàn gá phôi xoay.
> Tuy nhiên đa số em thấy thường là X nằm dưới cùng, sau đó là Y (như thế sẽ cứng vững hơn khi hành trình X lớn)
> 
> Máy của bác Công Tôn thì chuẩn rồi nhưng bác làm ngược như thế thì bàn gá phôi nó sẽ có khả năng xệ và khi nó xệ bác hết đường để ke chống luôn (thanh Ray nó khá giòn chứ không cứng cho lắm nên dễ cong lắm ). Mà theo em thấy thì diện tích chiếm dụng của máy cũng không giảm được bao nhiêu cả 
> Thanks


Ý bác là bàn gá phôi bị xệ khi X đến cuối hành trình đúng không ah.
Em làm thế này vì em muốn mũi dao luôn ở tâm 4 bloock x .và không phải chắn bụi cho ray va vitme
E ăn tham nên muốn tăng hành trình trục x .nếu ngửa ray lên thì sẽ giảm mất hành trình (ray X dài 650 thôi ah )
bác có cao kiến gì không ah

----------


## Nam CNC

khoảng cách đầu cuối 2 block trượt là tầm 200-220mm , như vậy hành trình còn 400 , vậy di chuyển hết mức cũng lệch tâm có 180-200mm thôi , lo gì mà xệ , không lẽ chú gá cục phôi cỡ 1 tấn ??? tầm 50Kg trở lại là vô tư đi tính luôn cái eto nữa cũng chẳng lo xệ đâu... mấy chú từ trước đến giờ toàn tính dư khủng khiếp không à

cái máy ve chai public cách đây 2 năm , tui chơi kiểu này mà ray 15 , gá tà le vào đôi lúc cũng lên 50 kg mà có chạy bị gì đâu , cứ vô tư phang đi , máy của congtontiensinh là dữ dằn lắm rồi .

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Như vậy kết cấu đã ok .
Có bác Nam tư vấn là em yên tâm rùi
E sẽ đặt gia công một số chi tiết còn lại để khởi động dự án sớm nhất có thể.
Thank các bác đã tư vấn và thank bác chủ thớt cho em ké vào thớt.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe có gì đó sai sai hè.
Ray dài 650. Block 200 250 trừ ra thì đầu mút xa nhất là 400, lệch tâm trừ ra max cũng cỡ 3-400 í chứ  :Big Grin: . 
Em thì thích cẩn tắc vô ái ngại nên cứ chuẩn Liên Xô mà phang thoai (máy nặng gần 100kg thì thêm 2 30kg cho đầm chứ ngại chi nữa). Tính dư lực mốt gá con ATC lên cho oách kakaka 
Thanks all !

----------


## thuhanoi

Hành trình còn phụ thuộc vào khoảng cách 2 block nữa, cho nên nhiều khi ray tháo từ combo ra nó tăng thêm hành trình lên 1 khúc nữa đó  :Big Grin: 
Ray 20 hình như 2 block sát nhau hình như chịu được lực đó 1000Nm ----> nó cõng bập bênh được >200Kg với khoảng đó á

----------


## Nam CNC

ông ơi , gá đồ thì ở tâm , ở tâm là zero , vậy khoảng dịch chuyển chỉ +-200mm, trọng lực tác động tại tâm trọng lực chứ có phải đầu mút đâu , nên lệch tâm từ 200-220mm thôi chứ chú, mà chủ thớt phay gì có biết đâu , phay gỗ thì anh em té ghế hết à. Ray thì em đoán ray X hình như 25 thì phải.

mỗi block size 15 thì chịu tải tầm 500kg rồi à , còn dầm công sôn chưa biết , ray 20-25 thì 100-200kg thì xi nhê gì , chỉ lo cái khung X như thế nào thôi , khung X mà cứng thì ok luôn.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Máy em phay nhôm . Ray x NSK LH20Z . của YZ là SHS 20-15
Chủ yếu phay nhôm tấm,đồng nên chắc phôi không quá 20kg đâu .spindler dự tinh là 1.5k  của chị na.
E định phay tấm sắt lắp ray x dày 30 tai vị trí lắp ray và 15 tại giưa 2 ray.bản rộng 250
Bác Hưng ; Em không đủ trình chơi ATC Đâu .sắt thép đều phả đi thuê phay mài nên cố gắng làm đơn giản nhất có thể.thanks !!!

----------


## Nam CNC

tại sao phải dùng sắt đến 30mm ? định phay bậc khỏi chần chêm ray ? 

Nếu là em thì , tấm sắt 10mm ve chai nếu tìm được là đủ , sau đó chêm thêm 2 khối nhôm 6061 cho đủ cao độ thôi , vì xác định phay kim loại màu thì như vậy là ok , nếu bàn nặng quá khi chạy nhanh đảo chiều sẽ giật máy , nếu muốn không giật máy thì set gia tốc chậm lại , mà gia tốc chậm lại sẽ ảnh hưởng 1 số thư khi gia công như chạy không đều khi có gia tốc chuyển chiều di chuyển bàn , hơi khó chịu , trong khi gia công vật liệu mềm thì đừng quá đòi hỏi 1 cấu hình siêu cứng. Nếu tính toán đúng và đủ thì máy chạy tối ưu hơn.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bác nói đúng rui ợ. em đinh dùng sắt tấm 12mm rùi hàn 2 đường gân bắt ray đem mài đi để độ dầy tai vị trí bắt ray là 27mm
thì độ cao từ mặt block đến mặt đế sắt bắt gối đỡ vitme là 55mm thì lắp vừa áo con trượt vime 15.không cần chêm ray nữa
dạo này đi ve chai suốt mà không tìm dc miếng sắt nào phù hợp

----------


## CKD

Bác hàn phát thì tấm 12mm nó cog queo. Lại phải mài nhiều mặt mới dùng được.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

em hàn truoc khi phay bác ah.em biết khi hàn tấm 12 sẽ cong vênh nhưng không rõ mức độ thế nào .tấm kt 660x250x12

----------


## hung1706

Hehe quan điểm của em thì vẫn thích kiểu nằm truyền thống hơn, vì dễ lắp ráp với cân chỉnh...vv. Còn về lực thì vô tư đi vì DIY thì chả thể nào chơi tới hạn của ray được (NSX còn chưa làm dc gì mấy ẻm mà kaka)
Nếu sợ hàn cong vênh thì ta siết ốc đổ tí keo vô cho nó êm là xong í mờ  :Big Grin: . 

Em cũng đang lên con máy 3030 mini nên đang me mấy cái bàn rãnh T mỏng mỏng cỡ 2 phân khá đẹp  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

tấm sắt tìm được từ bãi thì quá ok , chỉ cần gia công thêm 2 tấm thép để lót vào 2 block trượt cao lên 27mm thì ok hơn , dễ hơn là hàn ...mà tấm sắt 250, dài 650 hơi khó tìm à,,, 200x600x10 thì em có nhưng cũng dấu nhẹm nó rồi. Còn 150x650x15 thì em có thể chia được nhưng nó lại ốm quá rồi.

----------


## huuminhsh

> nhanh lên đi chú , biết bao tiền của vào đó rồi , vài hôm hoàn chỉnh phần cơ đem mấy bộ anpha vào mà phang tiếp , chừng nào phay phoi nhôm bay ra dây thì mới đạt yêu cầu.


phôi nhôm ra dây con máy tàu 20tr của em cũng ra được mà .đo kiểu chạy dao thôi chứ bác

----------


## Nam CNC

lâu lâu mới xong cái máy ve chai , post tiếp , mà cái này em post em chọt cha Gamo trực tiếp thôi , cái ấp ủ bao lâu chả thấy đâu , còn máy của em là hàng xí quách , bí quá có gì lục kho ráp vào hết nó ra thế này.

----------

CKD, Gamo, maxx.side, sontnt

----------


## sontnt

Hóng 1 ngày a Nam gả máy ve chai haha

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, nhìn là biết ngay máy Nam Ròm, tên nào ghiền hàng xịn mới khoái chứ mẫu mã xấu hoắc

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Đúng là xấu hoắc thiệt anh gà mờ. Mai em qua dọn rác đó cho. Xấu hoắc à. :-).

----------


## Nam CNC

máy đã chuyển giao cho khách hàng rồi , cho anh ruột tao làm đồ gá cho sản xuất và làm đồ chơi công nghệ cao . Cần thì tao nhận mấy cái sản phẩm to to kiếm xèng .   400x500x120 đủ phang rồi nha , cứng vững hơn trăm lần mấy cái máy cùi bắp của mày đó gà... còn chú Mình chả cần bàn , cái gì mà nó chở bằng ba gác được là nó bán sạch.

----------


## sontnt

> lâu lâu mới xong cái máy ve chai , post tiếp , mà cái này em post em chọt cha Gamo trực tiếp thôi , cái ấp ủ bao lâu chả thấy đâu , còn máy của em là hàng xí quách , bí quá có gì lục kho ráp vào hết


Con spindel BLDC EM-3060 đó xài điện áp bao nhiêu vậy a Nam, kiếm controller khó quá.

----------


## Nam CNC

drive đi chung , hàng này đặc biệt được 1 đại cai tài trợ ...... quả thật là quá ngon cho em nó , chạy mát rượi , 30Krpm mà êm như ru , đứng kế bên mà cứ ngó dao hoài xem nó đứng hay chạy.

mai xem lại rồi báo cho biết cái mã drive, nghe đâu ebay bán ngàn máy USD à , hàng 2nd thôi.

----------

sontnt

----------

